# Bad Paint / Bad Nissan



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

Not a happy chappy ..........
I am the very happy owner of a Black/black edition ..but as im sure you have all seen that there is an issue with the paint being very very soft , mine being a particularly bad example..I Contacted Nissan about it and because I bought it from an independent retailer its "not Nissans problem" ( my argument is its still under Nissan warranty so yes it is ! ) ive already had it Detailed with a full report now being looked at by Nissan but the same reply came back ...how is best to proceed ??


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

That is staggering. What did buying it from an independent have to do with it?
Presumably it is an official UK car? If so, then the warranty, as you said, absolutely does apply!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

JIMBO

Kick back hard !! Very Hard


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

thank you for agreeing David . My thoughts exactly .


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

back the car to them if you have not had it long, youd be suprised how quickly things get sorted then


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

and yes its a uk car .


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

If its a UK car and the paint is sh*te...they have to care about youre problem.....as it has been sold by them to whoever(which doesn´t matter of course)...

What they say,doesn´t matter,if the paint is not ok,they have to look after you...:thumbsup:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

JIMBO GTR said:


> Not a happy chappy ..........
> I am the very happy owner of a Black/black edition ..but as im sure you have all seen that there is an issue with the paint being very very soft , mine being a particularly bad example..I Contacted Nissan about it and because I bought it from an independent retailer its "not Nissans problem" ( my argument is its still under Nissan warranty so yes it is ! ) ive already had it Detailed with a full report now being looked at by Nissan but the same reply came back ...how is best to proceed ??


Hi mate. 

Did you buy the car from new i.e delivery mileage only? As a new purchase Nissan are on a sticky wicket but if the car was a "used buy" then things become more complicated.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

waltong said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Did you buy the car from new i.e delivery mileage only? As a new purchase Nissan are on a sticky wicket but if the car was a "used buy" then things become more complicated.


The 3 years warranty is still on the car,doesn´t matter if it was bought new or if it had 25 preowners....:thumbsup:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> The 3 years warranty is still on the car,doesn´t matter if it was bought new or if it had 25 preowners....:thumbsup:


Alas the 3 year warranty doesn't protect you for the things the previous 25 owners have done! If owner number 1 washed the car in salt with an abrasive pad I don't think you would have a valid warranty claim from Nissan for crap paint!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

waltong said:


> Alas the 3 year warranty doesn't protect you for the things the previous 25 owners have done! If owner number 1 washed the car in salt I don't think you would have a valid warranty claim from Nissan for crap paint!


If the paint is too soft....then this is nothing any owner is guilty for.....


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I own a black / black ed  PM coming up Jimbo


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Have you tested other R35's or does this effect every black R35 therefore its not really a "problem"?

Nissan dont buy paint by the litre so I can see no reason why your car whould have different hardness paint to every other black R35.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Is it on hp or pcp?

If so, your claim would be against the finance company as they in the eyes of the law have supplied you the goods.

Fit for purpose?


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Trading Standards might be interested. Anybody thought of setting up a legal fund for GTR owners and all paying in for group representation? It would set the cat amongst the pigeons!


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

Its a well know problem on the black. Nissan are well aware of it a have an ongoing claim at the minuet for this problem, 
I am waiting for a permanent solution as detaling it wont sort it long term.


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

I have had a lot of black cars (jncluding non metallics) and this is easily the worst/softest paint I have ever seen.

Eg, Langka stuff that is used to smooth over stone chip repairs is supposed to only affect the repair paint / laquer as the original production paint/laquer should be a much harder / different composition, yet Langka will remove the original paint in exactly the same way as the touchup paint.

Fortunately the damage polished out very easily as soon as I noticed what it was doing, but then again, that is another indication of the paint's weakness.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

JIMBO GTR said:


> Not a happy chappy ..........
> I am the very happy owner of a Black/black edition ..but as im sure you have all seen that there is an issue with the paint being very very soft , mine being a particularly bad example..I Contacted Nissan about it and because I bought it from an independent retailer its "not Nissans problem" ( my argument is its still under Nissan warranty so yes it is ! ) ive already had it Detailed with a full report now being looked at by Nissan but the same reply came back ...how is best to proceed ??


What exactly is your argument with them?

The softness of the paint or.........


Robbie


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Robbie 
that's exactly my argument ...can I send you the report from my detailer regarding paint thicknesses and general thoughts on it as you have had allot of experience on the R35 just to see if you concur pls?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

JIMBO GTR said:


> Hi Robbie
> that's exactly my argument ...can I send you the report from my detailer regarding paint thicknesses and general thoughts on it as you have had allot of experience on the R35 just to see if you concur pls?


Of course you can Jim.

[email protected]

Robbie


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks Robbie , Top information and thank you for your time :thumbsup:. (Note,...if anyone is thinking of detailing thier car please speak to Robbie first!!) ...ill be in touch early next week to arrange the meeting .. 
Thanks again .


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

JIMBO GTR said:


> thanks Robbie , Top information and thank you for your time :thumbsup:. (Note,...if anyone is thinking of detailing thier car please speak to Robbie first!!) ...ill be in touch early next week to arrange the meeting ..
> Thanks again .


Great speaking to you Jim.

Speak again soon :thumbsup:

Robbie


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

*any update..*

Just curious if this has moved on at all? Have Nissan approved any warranty repairs to paintwork - if so, on what basis, paint thickness?

I have a black car and the paint isn't the best. Chips easily and marks even more easily! What's the best route to take in an attempt to get Nissan to resolve the issues?

Thanks.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Have similar problems with my own, the paint is terrible to be honest, it's an absolute nightmare to keep, even taking every precaution when clearing and regular waxing always seems to result in swirl marks, I currently have ventureshield on the front portion of the car and it's getting replaced in the new year and will probably look at getting doors and rear quarters done at same time as replacing frontal, I love the black really looks good on the car IMHO but it can drive you mental :bawling:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Why not go for an all-over black (or clear) wrap then?
Paint problems solved.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Why not go for an all-over black (or clear) wrap then?
> Paint problems solved.


To be honest I may go the full hog depending on cost, the frontal is being replaced under warranty, but a full ventureshield will be an expensive option, and I think to mix and match with clear vinyl which has a slight orange peel texture to it may look odd, plus I've the cost of a full paint correction detail before new protection goes on.

In the OP's case I would recommend a full detail with full clear wrap if they can afford it, but then again if he's not happy with the paint as it is putting a clear wrap over it my not be the answer, plus it's really a band aid, paint should have been right from the factory in the first place!


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I have owned the GTR for two weeks and can say without hyperbole that it is the best car I have ever owned. Just two issues - and the poor paint quality is one of them (jerky gearbox when it is hot and you pull away in first is the other). The car was second hand admittedly, but the paint seems to suffer from odd imperfections that I have never seen before and I am unsure if this is from mistreatment or poor paintwork. These imperfections appear mainly on the roof and are twofold - strange areas where the paint appears to have been 'eaten out', almost as if some kind of corosive has come in contact with the apint at some point. It looks like a respray would be the only way out. The other is stranger still - dark areas which at first glance appear like little bits of muck or grit but will not come off - infact I have tried to polish them out with a mild compound and - inspite of the area being completely smooth - they still remain, as if they reside under the paint itself. Not sure what this is all about but I have never seen this on a car before. I may well try my luck with Nissan's warranty if others have had success. If not it will be a respray. They are only small and most people won't notice but I know they are there.


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

New Reg said:


> strange areas where the paint appears to have been 'eaten out', almost as if some kind of corosive has come in contact with the paint


I'd guess you've had some seagulls bombing your Nissan


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

m33ufo said:


> I'd guess you've had some seagulls bombing your Nissan




Yes, I guess that is more than likely. Is it normal for seagull crap to eat into paintwork though? I guess it is possible they have been feeding down the local tip on battery acid - they eat just about everything else :chuckle:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

The areas that look like they have been eaten out are most likely as a result of bird droppings that were not removed immediately, unfortunately they seem to have dire impact on the soft paint, the other imperfections are standard enough IMHO, I can spot areas on my own car where their is questionable paint quality, respraying is probably the way to go if it's getting to you, in the case of the GTR you'll prpbably end up with a far better paint quality than OEM assuming you can find a top quality bodyshop.


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

May be a trait of the paint. Not surprising since it's easily damaged by nearly everything else.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

paint quality on my 2010 black gtr is bad, you only have to breath near it for it to mark or even chip its a very bad situation.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I am definately going to contact Nissan in the New Year about this as the paint quality on my GTR is plain awful. I doubt I will get anywhere but it is worth a bash. I have a 10 old year Mondeo which I use as a daily runaround and which has had all kinds of abuse over the years and the paint does not suffer from the imperfections that my GTR does! Nor have any of my previous cars for that matter.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

got a silly question i guess...dos this only affect the Black? or are other colours affected


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

It does effect all colours but only shows how bad the marks are on Kuro black.

Its the most common colour in the studio for detailing and there are only a few I would trust to work on them with the paint being so soft.

I have seen and heard soooo many stories of detailers treating them like normal painted cars and burning through the paintwork..

Robbie


----------



## timthebat (Oct 21, 2009)

I have always had black cars and was looking at a black GTR to buy, after reading this I have now changed my mind and looks like a white version is on the cards. Sad that Nissan are not offering up a solution though.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

You can get it wrapped in any colour you want.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Na, Cr(apping is sh*t) Go for Red the one and only and best colour for a car of such magnificence!! Or do the decent thing if you want to change the colour and have it re sprayed


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Just like to add that my two and a half year old, thirteen thousand mile kuro black GTR is now more like kuro dark grey. Self healing clear coat? Bullsh1t.
Come on Nissan, it's only a bit of paint! :chairshot


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

Do you have to inform your insurance and tracker if you have a colour change wrap .?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Sure do.


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

GTR paint is the worst ever, my dads micra has better paint than mine


----------



## U K55P UP (Feb 27, 2014)

I find it remarkable how Nissan can build such a feat of engineering and then f*** up on such a staight forward task of applying a decent paint


----------



## U K55P UP (Feb 27, 2014)

Btw if you were looking at buying a second hand GTR would you be put off if it had been respayed to cover up stone chips, scratches etc. Even if was done to a very high standard and it's reasons for the respay verified by the spay company?


----------

